

Ask HN: Have a favourite Web Programing website? - endergen

hi,<p>I'm trying to find a better source of interesting thoughts on programming, my interests lean towards Native Web Apps: Javascript Server/Client etc, language design, tool development, and interaction design.<p>Anyone have any interesting sites they recommend. I don't read much more than whatever shows up on HN, Ajaxian, and Lambda-the-ultimate.org.<p>Thanks in advance,
Francois
======
photon_off
Here's a site I'm working on that is meant just for your situation:

<http://www.moreofit.com>

Enter in a URL you already like and it will show you similar URLs. You can
then sort by popularity, and filter with tags.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Neither the "About" nor the "Contact" links seem to work, and I'm having a
hard time understand exactly what it does. Certainly the site's idea of
"similar" doesn't seem to match mine.

~~~
photon_off
It's a work in progress. It looks up the URL you enter on delicious to see
what it's been tagged as, and how much. Then it finds the most similarly
tagged pages.

Which URLs did you enter which brought up unsatisfactory results?

------
sid02phi
www.smashingmagazine.com www.9lessons.info good sites to learn and enhance
your knowledge

